# Facebook Confirms Hiring Famous iPhone and Sony Hacker, GeoHot (George Hotz)



## rhitwick (Jun 28, 2011)

Facebook hired GeoHot,



> George Hotz, also known as "GeoHot" on the Internet, is now working at Facebook, the company confirms. Hotz is best known for both his iPhone hacking skills and as the person who jailbroke and reverse engineered Sony's PlayStation 3, leading to legal battles. In April, Sony announced it reached a settlement with Hotz, with Hotz agreeing to a permanent injunction against publishing any further code.
> 
> The following month, Hotz was hired at Facebook.



Full article: LINK


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 28, 2011)

Great. I guess Mark would personally suggested to hire him. SO that they both can hack.


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 28, 2011)

Let the hacking begin


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

Selling user account data and blaming it on the hackers, SWEET.


----------



## rajeevk (Jun 28, 2011)

tkin said:


> Selling user account data and blaming it on the hackers, SWEET.



Absolutely right....


----------



## kamal_saran (Jun 28, 2011)

tkin said:


> Selling user account data and blaming it on the hackers, SWEET.



now that's looking like facebook's new agenda for steal accounts data. . . .


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

SenseiPhone said:


> Hotz has been very good on jailbreaking scene, why not Apple who hired him?
> 
> 
> 
> lol...


Apple is waiting so they can file a suit against hotz and his employer AFTER he joins facebook so they can take a piece of the pie from facebook, Jobs is evil.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 28, 2011)

Actually Facebook means, "And that's how you treat talented hackers."


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

And Apple means, "Sue the daylights out of other companies," that's why they are waiting.


----------



## KDroid (Jun 28, 2011)

tkin said:


> And Apple means, "Sue the daylights out of other companies," that's why they are waiting.



lol!

Btw, I had never heard of GeoHot ever before. Just checked him out!


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 29, 2011)

This guy deserves this for the genius he is.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks like facebook data is up the grabs! We will be receiving hacking tips in fb now


----------



## Alok (Jun 29, 2011)

Well i have to wiki about GeoHot

I was thinking him as a big old man but wikipedia amazed me!


----------

